# Marine grade plywood in Atlanta area?



## duckone (Apr 1, 2014)

A new aluminum boat with an aluminum floor or even a new-to-me aluminum boat with an aluminum floor is not in the cards right now so I need to replace a portion of the plywood floor in the boat I'm currently running.

In an effort to get a replacement plywood floor to last as long as possible I'd like to get my hands on some marine grade plywood for my upcoming floor replacement.  Does anyone know of a place in the greater metro Atlanta area where I can buy some?

I sealed the current floor, including the edges, with some epoxy.  However, the edges of the plywood had some gaps and I'm guessing that I wasn't able to seal one or more of the gaps completely.  My understanding is that marine grade plywood is guaranteed to not have any gaps in the plys (layers) of wood therefore there is less of a chance for water penetration.

I'd much rather be fishing than replacing the floor so I want to make this upcoming repair last considerably longer than the current one did.  Consequently, I'd like to try some marine grade plywood to see it that will help.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sometimes there is a corrosive agent in marine plywood that will eat into the aluminum.  Check into that.


----------



## brown518 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would check with West Marine on Cobb Parkway, Marietta. They might have some on hand in the store. Maybe another alternative might be to use StarBoard - http://kingplastic.com/products/all-products/king-starboard-family/king-starboard/


----------



## shawshank (Apr 1, 2014)

Use pressure treated plywood instead -and no, it will not "react" with the aluminum. I have had it on a pontoon boat touching the aluminum for over 25 years now. I even sold some to Steve Burch back in the day for his jon boat restore project. And it is 1/2 the price of marine grade and you do not have to worry about voids or gaps being sealed. Lowe's or Depot has PT plywood, if not 84 Lumber, or Stock Building Supply.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 1, 2014)

shawshank said:


> Use pressure treated plywood instead -and no, it will not "react" with the aluminum. I have had it on a pontoon boat touching the aluminum for over 25 years now. I even sold some to Steve Burch back in the day for his jon boat restore project. And it is 1/2 the price of marine grade and you do not have to worry about voids or gaps being sealed. Lowe's or Depot has PT plywood, if not 84 Lumber, or Stock Building Supply.



The preservative in PT plywood is entirely different from what it was 25 years ago, and PT plywood from the big boxes will definitely react with aluminum.  There's a reason they recommend using stainless steel nails besides needing to sell nails.

FWIW, "marine plywood" is the same as exterior fir plywood except that the faces are nicer (A/A) so that they can be painted both be painted, and it will bend "fair", and the gaps in the interior plies are slightly smaller.  Same glue, same wood.

If you are talking about foreign hardwood plywood, it is not technically "marine grade" although much used in boatbuilding.


----------



## shawshank (Apr 1, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> The preservative in PT plywood is entirely different from what it was 25 years ago, and PT plywood from the big boxes will definitely react with aluminum.  There's a reason they recommend using stainless steel nails besides needing to sell nails.
> 
> FWIW, "marine plywood" is the same as exterior fir plywood except that the faces are nicer (A/A) so that they can be painted both be painted, and it will bend "fair", and the gaps in the interior plies are slightly smaller.  Same glue, same wood.
> 
> ...



PT plywood "Today" does not and has not "reacted" to dozens of boat docks out of aluminum on Oconee, Sinclair, and other lakes in GA and SC for the last several years. Maybe in 1000 years it may. I have been recommending stainless steel also for the past 35 years while in the PT, plywood and and aluminum business -mainly for the higher margin. Even the worlds largest maker of joist hangers (Simpson) "recommends" stainless nails -I would bet maybe 1 in a few thousand homes have stainless on their decks.
Good point on the foreign ply -this is correct.


----------



## duckone (Apr 1, 2014)

According to information on Home Depot's website some pressure treated wood is compatible with aluminum and some isn't. The specs for the two types of pest and fungal resistant pressure treated wood are at the bottom of the page. 

http://www.homedepot.com/c/discover_benefit_pressure_treated_wood_HT_BG_LC


----------



## shawshank (Apr 1, 2014)

duckone said:


> According to information on Home Depot's website some pressure treated wood is compatible with aluminum and some isn't. The specs for the two types of pest and fungal resistant pressure treated wood are at the bottom of the page.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/c/discover_benefit_pressure_treated_wood_HT_BG_LC



Sounds like you have made up your mind -Good luck and have fun out there. That is what it's all about.


----------



## littlejon (Apr 1, 2014)

Most of the newer PT will eat aluminum since they outlawed the arsenic content in it. It now how's much more copper content in it. The question is how fast and at what rate will it eat your aluminum in your boat. Probably not in your life time. You can always coat or paint the PT which will slow the process down. I have seen PT wood eat through flashing in less then a year but flashing is very thin. I would use marine plywood and spur urethane it heavily. If you don't fish much in the rain and garage keep it then no worries which way you go.


----------



## Benagy (Apr 1, 2014)

I got my marine plywood at Suwanee Lumber in Suwanee. It was a couple years ago, but I think I paid about $72 for a sheet.  Last I looked they still carried it.

Bert


----------



## Hill202 (Apr 2, 2014)

Complete Parts in Fairburn can get you Marine plywood.


----------

